# British Bulldog Puppy reputable breeder in Ireland?



## Gulliver1 (24 Jan 2008)

Hi

I am interested in buying a British Bulldog puppy but cannot seem to find a reputable breeder in Ireland.

I do not mind going up North to buy one - does ANYONE know where I can get my hands on a genuine puppy??

Advice welcome and appreciated.


----------



## boaber (24 Jan 2008)

*Re: British Bulldog*

How about contacting these people [broken link removed] for more info?

have had no experience dealing with them


----------



## brodiebabe (24 Jan 2008)

*Re: British Bulldog*

[broken link removed]

Be careful of scammers, seemingly they commonly advertise certain breeds of dogs for sale.  They promise to ship the dog to your door after you have paid for it to Western Union.  Of course no dog ever materialises.

http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/46/18198746.html


----------



## REMFAN (25 Jan 2008)

Have a look on www.champdogs.co.uk You'll pay big money for a purebred bulldog of good quality, at least e2500.


----------



## patspost (28 Jan 2008)

Have you tried the irish Kennel club, or indeed the british equivilant or the bulldog society they should have a list of affiliated breeders.
There is a woman in Castleblaney that breeds them, a Mrs Collie, I have no other details on her, but she judges at crufts, so I imagine she must be reputable.


----------



## TabithaRose (29 Jan 2008)

I would recommend contacting the Irish Kennel Club - they should be able to point you in the right direction  also make sure you see both parents & are happy with how they look and the conditions in which they are being kept


----------



## Donna-Cork (10 Mar 2008)

Gulliver1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am interested in buying a British Bulldog puppy but cannot seem to find a reputable breeder in Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donna-Cork (10 Mar 2008)

Hi, i'm in the same position as you were. Just wondering if you had any luck finding one?  Every ad i see for them seems to be a scam.  I've been on to the Irish Kennel Club & they had the name of one breeder but when i rang her she said all her puppies are €3000.  I cant afford this much but am willing to pay up to €1000 for one. Does anyone know of any other breeders?


----------



## Sherman (10 Mar 2008)

Why not take a trip to your local animal rescue centre and ask about adopting a dog there?  Far cheaper plus you'll be helping a dog find a home.  Bulldogs have notorious breed-specific health problems that could cost you a fortune in ongoing vets bills in addition to the extortionate cost of buying a pup in the first place. Google for further information.


----------



## Sydney100 (11 Mar 2008)

English/British bulldogs are E3K you won't get any cheaper.  I'm on a waiting list to get one for 3K and I was interviewed before she would agree to put me on the waiting list.  After speaking to the Kennel club and to breeders it seems theres only a handful bred every year.  So I guess thats why they're so expensive, they're hard to breed, have lots of health problems don't live very long etc.


----------



## gipimann (11 Mar 2008)

Have a look at this site which advertises dogs for rehoming (currently in pounds)



About half-way down the page, they're advertising a purebred bulldog.


----------



## Sydney100 (26 Mar 2008)

And guess what I got him.  Hes the best, been through so much but is the most affectionate, lovely little dote.  I'd say given the cost of this breed hes probably the first to end up in a pound.


----------



## MandaC (27 Mar 2008)

Sydney100 said:


> And guess what I got him.  Hes the best, been through so much but is the most affectionate, lovely little dote.  I'd say given the cost of this breed hes probably the first to end up in a pound.




Fair play to you. He looks absolutely gorgeous!  Best of luck with him.


----------



## Sherman (27 Mar 2008)

Sydney100 said:


> And guess what I got him. Hes the best, been through so much but is the most affectionate, lovely little dote. I'd say given the cost of this breed hes probably the first to end up in a pound.


 
Well done! It's amazing how they respond to simple love and affection, even after some have endured dreadful abuse. Congratulations on the new member of the family


----------



## Upstihaggity (27 Mar 2008)

patspost said:


> Have you tried the irish Kennel club, or indeed the british equivilant or the bulldog society they should have a list of affiliated breeders.
> There is a woman in Castleblaney that breeds them, a Mrs Collie, I have no other details on her, but she judges at crufts, so I imagine she must be reputable.


----------



## Upstihaggity (27 Mar 2008)

Is her name REALLY Mrs Collie??? Classic!


----------



## resigirl (27 Jan 2009)

Hey I was just doing a search and found this link. Im so glad u got the Bulldog. He was so lovely. I just got a Great Dane before Christmas. He is doing great now after being near death from starvation in his previous home.

I am the owner of Petzone.ie and I will update the rehoming section every week. Please take a look as there are lots of beautiful dogs for rehoming. 

Just remember that everytime you buy a dog from a breeder 10 are destroyed in a pound!!

He is my baby Chance!!

[broken link removed]


----------

